# Modern Presbyterian tracts/articles against holy days?



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2015)

It's been nearly 20 years since I compiled a list; I have noted ones by Reed, Schneider, Schwertley, Comin, Kelly and Williamson. Any others along the same lines published in print or online that folks know of? Thanks.


----------



## BGF (Nov 19, 2015)

Chris, where can I find the material you currently have?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2015)

I can give you the titles and you can search online for those that are available still; some may no longer be posted anywhere (not sure of Comin's piece). 
Douglas F. Kelly, “No ‘Church Year’ for Presbyterians”_ Presbyterian Journal, November 14, 1979; _Kevin Reed, Christmas: _An Historical Survey Regarding Its origins and Opposition to It_. Michael Schneider_, Is Christmas Christian_ (these tracts appeared in the 1980s and were bound together and published as _Christmas: A Biblical Critique_ {Dallas: Presbyterian Heritage Publications, revised edition 1993}); Douglas Comin, _What Fellowship Hath Christ With Belial? An examination of the religious celebration of Christmas in light of the Scriptural duty of separation and the Regulative Principle of worship _(Sermon preached December 22, 1991, published on the web, 1997); Douglas Comin, _God’s Word and the Church Calendar_ (abt 1997, Internet article).


----------



## BGF (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks. Now I know what my evening entertainment will be.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2015)

This one from the FPCoS is the best short and easily digestible article, though it specifically against Christmas and not against holy days in general. I imagine the FPCoS has other materials about holy days as well: http://www.fpchurch.org.uk/about-us...tivals/should-christians-celebrate-christmas/

I might have a few more I can dig up later, but that came to mind.

Are you interested in sermons as well, or just written materials?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2015)

Written material to reference, and sorry for not saying, this is for my study of American Presbyterianism which I'm updating so needs to be by Yanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 19, 2015)

Andy Webb has several articles.

https://biblebased.wordpress.com/category/worship/christmas/


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Written material to reference, and sorry for not saying, this is for my study of American Presbyterianism which I'm updating so needs to be by Yanks.



Not trying to be pedantic, but would works of US ministers in predominately British denominations (like of the presbytery my church is part of, &c) be helpful?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2015)

If the churches are in the US then I'd be interested.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's what I have in my bookmarks from the US. Have some more from across the pond in either direction as well. 

http://reformedbooksonline.com/amer...urley-robert/rob-mccurley-holy-god-holy-days/ (from FCC minister in US)

http://www.thebluebanner.com/pdf/bluebanner2-11.pdf (you're probably aware of this one)

Two from Dr. McMahon:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/puritan-worship/christmas-and-the-regulative-principle/ 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/the-christian-walk/easter-the-devils-holiday-by-dr-c-matthew-mcmahon/


----------

